# Hello from NH



## 72Monte (Oct 27, 2011)

Hello everyone. Im new here from NH 38 yrs old completely out of shape and ready to get back on the right path with eating and excersize. Havent really lifted any weight in about 15 years. Just signed up at the gym and started doing some cardio this week along with cutting out sodas and junk food. From what I have read here so far I am in the right place. You all seam to really know Your stuff so i will be asking a ton of questions on best ways to work out and cut fat and get myself back to a respectful weight again.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 27, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*72Monte* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## 72Monte (Oct 27, 2011)

Yes I understand that and have already asked a question ion the forum required. My first post here wasnt asking questions , sorry for the confusion.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Oct 27, 2011)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## diabloman (Oct 29, 2011)

Welcome to IM wish you have a good time with us


----------



## brazey (Oct 29, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------



## InSahne (Oct 30, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## anxious1 (Oct 30, 2011)

Sounds great man, 
You'll get there.


----------



## yerg (Oct 30, 2011)

72Monte said:


> Yes I understand that and have already asked a question ion the forum required. My first post here wasnt asking questions , sorry for the confusion.


 Prince posts that for everyone that signs up... he wasnt saying anything about you specifically..lol


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Oct 31, 2011)

Welcome to IM


----------



## brucen (Oct 31, 2011)

welcome


----------



## grynch888 (Nov 1, 2011)

welcome


----------



## jewelreja (Nov 1, 2011)

*From Bangladesh*

I'm new here from Bangladesh 42 years old and completely out of shape with the proper way to eat and exercise to prepare the return. I have not lifted a weight of nearly 17 years. Just sign up at the gym doing some cardio along with cutting out sodas and junk food this week. From what I read here so far, I have to hold my own. You are a good way to work at all levels to really do your stuff and get a complimentary weight and back fat and cut yourself a tonne of questions to be asked to do.


----------



## 52FargoMan (Nov 1, 2011)

Good luck with your new plan 72.


----------



## RULES (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi


----------



## bigBB21 (Nov 2, 2011)

welcome


----------



## smdplzsmd (Nov 4, 2011)

Welcome!~ glad to have you aboard.  if you have any questions pm me and i will be glad to help you out bud =]


----------



## ted8541 (Nov 4, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Nov 6, 2011)

Welcome to IM. This is a great place to learn all you need to know about body building and proper supplementation. Great folks here willing to help, just have thick skin and learn to laugh. Check out the banners. See you around!


----------



## grynch888 (Nov 7, 2011)

welcome. i'm here for you.


----------



## Gena Marie (Nov 8, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  It sounds like you are off to a great start.  Stick with it


----------



## eire (Nov 8, 2011)

welcome


----------



## GreenOx (Nov 8, 2011)

welcome.72 cut out the soda's to start, drink a fructose/glucose drink instead.


----------



## 72Monte (Nov 8, 2011)

Thank You all for the warm welcome. This site has been nothing but super super helpful to me.

Soda , junk food and carbs have all been cut out. One week in my shirts are already much looser and im feeling so much more motivated.

Thanks again to everyone for the warm welcome and thank to all of You who have been given me so many helpful tips on my journey.


----------



## InSahne (Nov 9, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## builtmonster (Nov 9, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Curt James (Nov 26, 2011)

jewelreja said:


> I'm new here from Bangladesh 42 years old and completely out of shape with the proper way to eat and exercise to prepare the return. I have not lifted a weight of nearly 17 years. Just sign up at the gym doing some cardio along with cutting out sodas and junk food this week. From what I read here so far, I have to hold my own. You are a good way to work at all levels to really do your stuff and get a complimentary weight and back fat and cut yourself a tonne of questions to be asked to do.



Welcome to IronMagazine!


----------



## Derrike (Nov 27, 2011)

Hi.... I am new one out here...Just joined the forum and opened up this thread.... I want to know that what discussion is being done out here... And what are we supposed to post in here... I shall be grateful on your assistance... Looking forward for positive response and Thanking in advance!! 
seo


----------



## Deja Vu (Nov 27, 2011)

_Cutting soda and junk food will be a HUGE boost to your health. _


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 29, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

